# إستعدادات شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


مع بداية شهر الأعياد الذي يعاد للمرة السادسة على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة، نعلن التالي:



إعادة أفتتاح منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي يفتتح كل شهر 12 من كل سنة. القسم مُخصص لمواضيع الميلاد المجيد الروحية و العامة. القسم يشهد نشاطاً رائعاً كل سنة، فلا تحرم نفسك من متعة متابعة كل جديد في هذا القسم الرائع.

 

سيتم تغيير شكل المنتدى الى ما يناسب شكل الأعياد و اجوائه بعد 10 ايام من الأن 
 

سنعلن لاحقا ايضا عن إبتداء المسابقات و شروطها و فترتها مع تغيير شكل المنتدى في منتصف هذا الشهر. ستكون هناك جوائز قيمة للفائزين في المسابقات، فكونوا متحضرين للتنافس.

 
شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الميلاد المجيد مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.​

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

جميل اوي

وكل سنة والجميع طيب وبخير

يارب يكون شهر جميل ومميز علي الجميع


----------



## Rosetta (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل عام و انت بخير يا زعيم 
و كل عام و جميع الاعضاء بخير 

نعمة سيدنا المسيح و شفاعة أمنا العذراء و جميع القديسين تبارك هذه الايام المقدسة المباركة 
و سنة حلوة و جديدة على عطاء هذا الصرح العظيم و المتميز

​*


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*رائع جدا .. شكرا لك على افتتاح القسم*

*وشهر مبارك للجميع ..*

*وكل عام وانت بخير*

*سلام المسيح*


----------



## بايبل333 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدااااااااااااااااا كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

وكل المنتدى بخير

وانشاء الله تكون سنة افضل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم

تعيش وتفرحنا وتفاجئنا دايما بكل جديد ومميز  ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*ربنا يبارك الخدمة لمجد ربنا دايماً
سنة حلوة مع يسوع
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل عام وانتم بخير
اداره ومشرفيين واعضاء
كل سنه وكلكم بخير وسعاده وفرح
وسنه سعيده عليكم ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

جميل جدااا
كل سنة وانتوا بخير وفرح
سنة سعيدة مع يسوع​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم

وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير ​


----------



## allahmhba (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

رائع

الرب معكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم
وكل سنه ومنتدانا وكل اعضاءه بخير 
 بتمنى تكون ايام مباركه للجميع باذن المسيح​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*






كل سنة وانت طيب وبخير يا روك
وكل سنة وكل المنتدى اعضاء ومشرفين ومراقبين وادارة ومطرودين بخير ههههههههه
يارب تكون سنة حلوة على الجميع
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنه وانتم طيبييييييييييين
ربنا يباركك يا روك
سنه جديده وحلوه للجميع​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير
ويارب يكون اجمل شهر واجمل عيد
وهابى نيو يير 
وعيد ميلاد مجيد
*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانتم طيبون 
يجعله الرب مباركاً على الجميع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنة وكل المنتدى بخير وسلام​*


----------



## فادية (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنة وكلنا طيبين *
*ربنا يجعله ميلاد مجيد ومبارك مليئ بالخير والفرح للكل*​


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 
كل سنه وجميع الاعضاء والمشرفين بخير سلام*​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك 

وكل اللى فى  المنتدى طيبين 

ويارب تكون سنه سعيده على الكل 

وكل اللى نفسه فى حاجه يحققها فى 2011
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنةوانتوا طيبين يا جماحة 
يوة قصدى جماعة
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Nemo (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

جميل جدا
كل سنة وانت طيب يا زعيم
وكل سنة والاعضاء والمشرفين وكلكم بخير 
وسنة جديدة وجميلة مع المسيح


----------



## qwyui (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير وفكرة رائعة انشاء اللة نشترك فى تلك المسبقات وربنا يكلل تعبكم


----------



## احبك يا قوتى (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة  ويارب تبارك السنة بصلاحك  اجعلها سنة خير وسلام   امين


----------



## govany shenoda (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*


كل سنه وانت طيب روك
وكل سنه والكل بخير
اداره ومشرفيين واعضاء
وسنه سعيده عليكم 
ربنا يبارك الخدمة لمجد ربنا دايماً​


----------



## just member (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا اخوتي
وسنة جديدة جميلة مليانة فرح بالرب يسوع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنة وكلكم بألف خير 
*​


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

من باب الفضول  مش أكتر ..

الجوايز بتكون عبارة عن أيه ؟؟  ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*هو مش 2010 خلصت يا بشرية ولا ايييييييييييه؟*
*كللللللل سنة وانتم طيبيييييييييييييييييييييين*
*ويارب تكون سنة سعيدة عليكم مليئة بالحب والخير والسعادة لكل الاعضاء*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا
وسنة حلوة مع يسوع*​


----------



## مورا مارون (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ينعاد على الجميع بلمحبة وسلام


----------



## emadramzyaiad (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين كلكم


----------



## Eva Maria (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: إستعدادت شهر الأعياد لسنة 2010*

*كل سنة والمنتدى بخير

وكل العالم والبشرية بخير 

سلام الرب يسوع يكون مع الجميع بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*I wish you ALL a Merry Christmas and a Happy new year*​


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2010)

تم تحديث ستايل المنتدى ليناسب أجواء شهر الأعياد المجيد


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*ووووووووووحشنى اوى لانه جمييييييييل

ثانكس
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> تم تحديث ستايل المنتدى ليناسب أجواء شهر الأعياد المجيد



*كل سنه وانت طيب يا زعيم وكل اعضاء المنتدى دايما بخير :flowers:*


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

وااااااااااااو

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## elamer1000 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة والجميع بخير وسلام*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## zezza (12 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة و انتم طيبيين 
اعياد سعيدة ​


----------



## yamanat (13 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بالف خير مع اعياد الميلاد المجيدة
وانها لفرصة لكل بني البشر ان يغسلوا ذنوبهم ويصحلوا من انفسهم تجاة الاخر بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح
واني لارى ان الثلج الذي يتساقط من السماء هو نداء لغسل الذنوب فهينيا لكل المستظعفين و الفقراء والمساكين فهذا نداء من البرية يقول لاتقلقوا وابشرو

marry chrismas to every one and every one who helps in this web
marry chrismas


----------



## petit chat (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل قوى 
كل سنة وانتم كلكم بالف خير 
ويارب يجعلها سنة اعياد مش شهر واحد بس


----------



## الروح النارى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

My Rock قال:


> شهر مبارك مليئ بذكريات و تأملات الميلاد المجيد مع انطلاقة تجديد و نهضة روحية جديدة لسنة جديدة مليئة بالبركات لجميعكم.


 

*شـــكرااا لك غالى*

*و كل سنة وانت طيب*





​


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم بخير ياغاليين ^_^
سنة حلوووي على الجميع يارب


----------



## yamanat (22 ديسمبر 2010)

happy new year  to every one in the world.
may god bless us all  human in the world 
and mary chrismass


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 ديسمبر 2010)

كل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة


----------

